# WTS/WTT Sony 70-300 lens



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

The camera body and other lens in my package has sold, so I decided to give this bad boy its own thread 

WTS/WTT Sony FE 70-300mm F4.5-5.6 G OSS Full frame 35mm lens. Lens was purchased for long distance sports shots and has barely been used. The camera had less than 1300 shutter activations and I would say that this was used on less than half of them. It is in like new condition. Box bag, sunshade, and two filters included. 900$ OBO. Prefer face to face sale, but will ship on buyers dime


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Open to offers


----------

